# L105??



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

Come on now this is really getting stupid. Version L105 for the 721 is taking too long. Does anyone have any info on when this downloadload is going to happen, and dont tell me by Christmas, that is just unacceptable.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Err I am hearing that it will be "By Christmas" not what you want to hear but it's all I have.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Scott if it fixes all the bugs it will be a great Christmas prsent.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronster _
> *and dont tell me by Christmas, that is just unacceptable. *


By Christmas.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Was that Christmas 2002? or 2003? :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey don't get Technical Sam.  :lol:


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronster _
> *Come on now this is really getting stupid. Version L105 for the 721 is taking too long. Does anyone have any info on when this downloadload is going to happen, and dont tell me by Christmas, that is just unacceptable. *


Would you rather not wait and get a version right a way full of even more bugs, that skips timers right and left and loses your recordings?


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

It'll be ready by New Years Day...
Does that work better for ya????


----------



## xavier (Aug 12, 2002)

should thought of that before you bought it, lol


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

What does unacceptable mean in this context? Putting your 721 up for sale? I am more concerned with a quality L105 than with getting it NOW NOW NOW.


----------



## xavier (Aug 12, 2002)

its really to be expected that 721 has bugs, at risk of sounding like a jerk. How may new forms of software hits the market and never has to be changed or modified. I mean you can test something so many times in a perfect lab, but when it hits field its gonna have buggs due to fact it isn't in a perfect enviroment. I agree I understand the frustation, but when you bought the product as new as it is, shouldn't it be somewhat expected.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Scott, are you hearing bug fixes plus the features they mentioned in tech chat? or just the features


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

> How may new forms of software hits the market and never has to be changed or modified. I mean you can test something so many times in a perfect lab, but when it hits field its gonna have buggs due to fact it isn't in a perfect enviroment.


I wondered when someone would suggest that. I actually do not agree with this. It is not the same. First of all, we are dependent on Dish for everything: Hardware, software, and programming. There are far less variables for them to deal with. Software companies have endless combinations of hardware (computer manufacturers), peripheral devices, operating systems, drivers, etc. Dish does not.

A few bugs, O.K. But a lot of bugs and slow to respond I think is the biggest problem here. Also, they don't seem to want to commit to anything. We get vague estimates like "eventually", "around Q2", and "before Christmas"; even though I just spent $500 for a piece of hardware that the buggy software comes with. This was not a $49 version of a CD burner software. Resolving those bugs, adding the appropriate features, and keeping us informed about that should be their highest priority. To me, it seems that it isn't.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree, a few bugs ok. That is what I find on the 721. A few bugs and some features that are not what I like but that is a matter of design. The only real bug I find at this point is the "go to live" when a timer ends. I realize there are a few others but not tons. So, as treiher suggests, a few bugs are ok. The problem is how we each define "few".


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bill I am hearing Bug Fixes, the new features that were mentioned on the Tech Chat plus a few more new suprise additions.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey, I am almost happy as it is. If they did a fix on the fan that would be great. Sometimes fixes are not all that great- my latest update from ReaHat 8.0 doesn't load..... I can wait awhile as long as it records right.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavier _
> *its really to be expected that 721 has bugs, at risk of sounding like a jerk. How may new forms of software hits the market and never has to be changed or modified*


Actually, I don't agree with this either. I think this device is simple enough that you can enumerate all the possible test cases for all the actions that the user can ever perform on that system and use formal method theory to *prove* that your code is safe. For a device like the 721, the number of test cases would probably not exceed a few thousand and if you approach testing from a formal perspective instead of doing it ad-hoc (like I am virtually sure Dish does) you can easily test every feature of the device in under a month. The fact that Dish does not do this speaks volume for their quality assurance department.


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

They have a QA department???  :thats: :rotfl:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah - WE are the QA Dept ! Millions of us


----------

